# Fragen zu Vektorgrafiken und "Batik"



## tom_tenner (15. Okt 2006)

Hallo zusammen!

Ich würde gerne für meinen online Shop ein Applet erstellen, mit dem die Kunden in eine Zeichenfläche Vektorgrafiken (vom Server) laden und anschließend manipulieren können (verschieben, größer - und kleiner "ziehen", Farbe ändern, ect.).

So wie ich das bisher im Forum mitbekommen habe, wird für Vektorgrafiken das "Batik SVG Toolkit" empfohlen.

Bevor ich mich jetzt in Batik einarbeite, würde ich gerne wissen, ob es das Richtige für mein Vorhaben ist.  Müssen meine Kunden irgendwelche Vorraussetzungen erfüllen, bevor sie mit dem Batik-Applet arbeiten können (müssen sie z.B. PlugIns installieren)? Ich habe beim Überfliegen der Batik-Webstite etwas von einem "SVG Browser" gelesen. Braucht man diesen, um sich das Batik-Applet anzeigen zu lassen?

Bin relativ neu in Java und habe kein Problem, mich in Sachen einzuarbeiten. Ich würde aber gerne vorher sicher gehen, ob das auch Sinn macht!  :wink: 

Vielen Dank im Voraus!
Grüße
Tom


----------



## AlArenal (15. Okt 2006)

Batik für ein Applet kannste glaub ich knicken. Das Applet wäre viel zu groß. Bis das Ding geladen ist, haben die Leute längst die Webseite gewechselt.

Und natürlich müssen die ein Plugin haben. Wie sollten sie sonst eine Java-Anwendung ausführen?


----------



## tom_tenner (15. Okt 2006)

AlArenal hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Batik für ein Applet kannste glaub ich knicken. Das Applet wäre viel zu groß. Bis das Ding geladen ist, haben die Leute längst die Webseite gewechselt.


Also ist Batik mehr für "Richtige" Applikationen? Gibt es Alternativen für mein Vorhaben? Kann Java evtl. sogar selbst Vektordateien behandeln und ich habs nur noch nicht mitbekommen?  :roll: 



			
				AlArenal hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Und natürlich müssen die ein Plugin haben. Wie sollten sie sonst eine Java-Anwendung ausführen?


Ja, die VJM meinte ich jetzt auch nicht, sondern etwas spezielles, was mit Batik zusammenhängt!


----------

